# Programa  Guia para transistores



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

Navegando por la red me encontré este soft....

a ver si les es util...
se le pone el codigo del transistor en el recuadro y despues se presiona el boton del tipo de transistor...

saludos...


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

Me encontre esta pagina de calculo de transistores....
http://www.csgnetwork.com/transistorcalc.html?Vcc=10&Vb=1.6&Vee=0&polarity=NPN&beta=100&R1=1000&R2=100&Vc=1.6V&Ve=900mV&power=6.3mW&Ic=8.4mA&Ib=600%B5A&Ie=9mA&saturated=on&explain=%DF+-+Beta++%28Pronounced+BAY-tah%29%0D%0AA+transistor+characteristic%3A+the+ratio+of+collector+current+to+%0D%0Abase+current.%0D%0AIc%3DIb*beta+or+beta%3DIc%2FIb++The+beta+could+be+thought+of+as+the+%0D%0Again+of+the+transistor.
espero que dure mucho colgada....
saludos...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 24, 2010)

Gracias, lubeck!


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

hola hammer...

estoy pensando muy seriamente en hacer un programita... para reproducir lo que hace esa pagina y subirlo, porque los enlaces, no duran mucho.... y parece practico....

lo voy ha intentar..... a ver que pasa... 

saludos...


----------



## FeeeR (May 24, 2010)

Mira yo hice un programa que calcula las configuraciones básicas pero aun no esta corregido al 100% por ahí te interese, todavía nunca lo revele a nadie ya que no tiene mucho tiempo de creación...
Fue uno de mis primeros programas, a ver que opinas.




El programa polariza, calcula alterna y resistencias de entrada/salida.
Configuraciones: Emisor común Re puenteado y sin puentear, base común, colector común.


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

FeeeR

Ya revise el programa....
y te soy bien sinsero.... no le entiendo.... no quiero decir que este bien o este mal sino que como no se de electronica .... no entiendo que hace....
igual para el que sabe pues ya tiene una herramienta... muy util....

por lo que se me ocurre si estas de acuerdo en que subas el codigo fuente y lo hacemos visual.... ahorita estoy haciendo uno pero como el de la pagina.... visual...

no se tu que opinas... que se te ocurre?


----------



## FeeeR (May 24, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> FeeeR
> 
> Ya revise el programa....
> y te soy bien sinsero.... no le entiendo.... no quiero decir que este bien o este mal sino que como no se de electronica .... no entiendo que hace....
> ...



Yo no tengo problemas en dejar el código fuente, solo que yo no se pasarlo a entorno visual...
Si quieres y tienes ganas podemos realizarlo en entorno visual pero yo solo podría asesorarte con el contenido electrónico que tiene y no con la programación en visual o donde programes:S


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

Excelente.....
si quieres por el mismo medio sube el codigo.....  lo reviso.... y me asesoras....
Gracias...


----------



## FeeeR (May 24, 2010)

Aquí te mando el código fuente.
Si me dices que lo realizas con visual basic podría realizar interfaces para el programa con photoshop así queda mas profesional.


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

Orale lo hago en visual basic 6.0....
Dejame revisarlo....


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

mira migre tu programa a vb6.0 ejecutable

como lo vez... que errores cometí....
si voy bien ya te pregunto que significa cada cosa y hacerlo visual....
espero no uses linux...
saludos y gracias...


----------



## FeeeR (May 24, 2010)

Oye quedo muy bueno!


Seguramente en el momento que lo termines le puedo realizar una interface y puede quedar como un aporte a la comunidad!
Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

Si lo que pretendo es yo aprender un poco de los transistores y claro compartirlo con todos...
ya le estoy poniendo botones giratorios (knobs) y es interactuado....
pero todavia sigo sin entenderle... jejeje

asi que ahora biene lo dificil....
las preguntas....

1.- ¿a que te refieres con interface?
2.-¿si le pidieramos a lo moderadores que me pases tu msn para agilizar la comunicacion se podria o lo hacemos via MP o por este medio?


----------



## FeeeR (May 24, 2010)

Te dejo que representa cada cosa con estas imágenes:

EMISOR COMÚN RE SIN PUENTEAR

http://img46.imageshack.us/i/resinpuentear.png/

EMISOR COMÚN RE PUENTEADO

http://img295.imageshack.us/i/repuenteado.png/

COLECTOR COMÚN

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/colectorcomun.png/

BASE COMÚN

http://img179.imageshack.us/i/basecomun.png/


IMPORTANTE: No le des bola a los nombres porque en los emisores le pifie !


Estaría bueno si a vos te parece linda la idea terminar con esto y después trabajar en una segunda versión con valores seteados de transistores clásicos y de esta manera que busque los hie, hfe y hoe de forma automática...


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

ok... por mi encantado...
dejame revisar los diagramas


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2010)

Pues Subo la primer version del programa para Calculo de Transistores....
Hace lo mismo que la pagina por ahora....
Espero ir complementandolo como vaya aprendiendo el manejo de los transistores....
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (May 27, 2010)

Enhorabuena te lo has currado lubeck....gracias por querer compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2010)

Estoy tratando de adicionar la configuracion de polarizacion base colector....

Hice mis calculos en papel.... si son correctos?...
y como seria con un PNP? es lo mismo?

Gracias...
PD... Gracias por tu comentario Electronec...
Abrazos...


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Actualizacion......
Limitada a 10 descargas o 60 dias......

la configuracion pnp de base a colector no hace calculos.... hasta que aprenda como se hacen... jejeje
pero ya les estoy entendiendo por fin.... 



Saludos....


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Bueno... en la noche estuve pensando.... alguien conoce alguna calculadora ya terminada similar a esto y con las configuraciones basicas del transistor, pero no simulador, sino algo mas didactico?

bien y nada mas estoy haciendo el tonto 

aunque es una buena forma de que yo aprenda a calcular estos bicho....


Saludos....


----------



## lubeck (May 31, 2010)

Una vez mas....

han ganado la batalla los transistores....

ya entendí su funcionamiento... pero no su comportamiento.....

lo dejo por el momento que ya me embotaron :cabezon: 

lo que me duele son casi los 1600 ajustes que le hice a la base de datos de los valores....  :enfadado:


but... I'll be back.....



anexo una foto de como iba... 

pintas formulas.....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

CALCULADORA DE TRANSISTORES BJT...

Me llego la iluminación de ultimo momento.....

espero no tenga fallas de lógica y del compilado portable......

agradezco cualquier comentario en cuanto a funcionamiento... pues así es como interprete la función de un transistor y puede que este equivocado... y me ayudaría a reafirmar mis conceptos...

se necesita dar doble click a la lista de transistores para modificar sus datos o agregar transistores....
falto rellenar el Ib Max y el Vbe Max de todos los transistotes en la base de datos... porque la que consegui no estaba completa...

pero bueno espero se util para los que empezamos en esto...

gracias...

subo la utileria...


----------

